# 1986-1/2 nissan electro-injection skips when warm



## chopperrescue (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Guy's, I'm new to the forum and found this sight while looking for some information on a 1986 1/2 nissan I have. My problem is this, it starts and runs fine when cold, but it does stay at high idle for what seems a long time, then after its warm and running at speed it skips of bucks a little. If you give it full pedal it runs good??? When I got the truck the exhaust side coil and ignitor was in bad shape so I replaced both-then new plugs,wires,cap and button. Before this when you went to give it gas it fell on its face, almost completely cut off - after replacing those components it seems to run good until its warm and then it skips. any advice will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes


----------



## chopperrescue (Dec 5, 2010)

*codes*

I'll try that, since it does not have a obd2 port can I retrive codes from the box mounted under the passanger seat? Sorry for sounding ignorant but I just found some post here on codes. Do you think it could be the TPS? Is this something I can test at home with a volt meter?


----------



## chopperrescue (Dec 5, 2010)

*update on the skipping-( TPS )*

replaced the TPS today and went for a drive- No More Skipping or dead spots in the nissan. I think this fixed the problem.


----------

